# Learning to blow glass



## ccpe (Feb 16, 2022)

So decided to actually learn to blow glass.  Finished beginner's class.  Creations are far from perfect but getting better.  Maybe in a few years I'll be able to make a tumbler with straight sides.  I have new respect for hand-blown items.  These are the creations I've made on my own so far.


----------



## willong (Feb 16, 2022)

ccpe said:


> So decided to actually learn to blow glass.  Finished beginner's class.  Creations are far from perfect but getting better.



Much respect!


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 16, 2022)

Great job! Love the paper weight.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2022)

I see talent.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Feb 16, 2022)

Hey ccpe,

Go to the head of the class! Your examples are both very hot and supercool!  Congrats.


----------



## Len (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey Roy!

Thanks for the thumbs up and let me be the first to welcome you to our bottle community!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 14, 2022)

That’s impressive! I always wanted to try that. I bet it would give more understanding and appreciation of the entire process. I am going to see if they still do the glass classes. When I was in college, I would watch them do their thing, making some nice stuff. Fascinating. Magical! How long have you done the classes for? And like how many pieces do you have to go thru to have them come out? (Or were you just born a glass prodigy artist, out the gate?) I think they are beautiful! U should stick with it because that looks like some serious talent! I’m going to do it- as long as the class is still there! Thank you- Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpe (Mar 14, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That’s impressive! I always wanted to try that. I bet it would give more understanding and appreciation of the entire process. I am going to see if they still do the glass classes. When I was in college, I would watch them do their thing, making some nice stuff. Fascinating. Magical! How long have you done the classes for? And like how many pieces do you have to go thru to have them come out? (Or were you just born a glass prodigy artist, out the gate?) I think they are beautiful! U should stick with it because that looks like some serious talent! I’m going to do it- as long as the class is still there! Thank you- Kat >^..^<
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took a 12 hour beginner class in January and I've had 2 2-hour private lessons.  Nothing is quite straight yet but I figure that will come with practice.  I am working on blue glass flowers for an art glass surround for my fireplace.  I can make 2 glass in an hour.  Hopefully, I'll get faster.  
I hope you do take the class!  I'd love to see your creations!  Thanks!


----------



## Roy (May 17, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Roy!
> 
> Thanks for the thumbs up and let me be the first to welcome you to our bottle community!


Thank you Len ,  I will be posting some things on here soon,  maybe this weekend.


----------



## UnderMiner (May 18, 2022)

Next class: Roman Cage cups.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 18, 2022)

ccpe said:


> So decided to actually learn to blow glass.  Finished beginner's class.  Creations are far from perfect but getting better.  Maybe in a few years I'll be able to make a tumbler with straight sides.  I have new respect for hand-blown items.  These are the creations I've made on my own so far.View attachment 234901View attachment 234902View attachment 234903View attachment 234904View attachment 234906View attachment 234907


Most excellent,rock on.
No


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 18, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Most excellent,rock on.
> No


I don't know where the no came from.


----------



## Lilpete966 (May 19, 2022)

Orange cup is cool. 10/10 would Drink from it


----------

